# Acer XB270HU (WQHD - 144Hz - G-Sync) - das Konkurrenzprodukt zum Asus ROG Swift PG278Q



## dangee (20. November 2014)

Acer bringt mit dem 27" XB270HU Modell einen Bildschirm der in direkter Konkurrenz mit dem Asus ROG Swift PG278Q Monitor steht. Auch das Produkt von Acer wird bei der Verwendung eines TN-Panels über eine WQHD Auflösung von 2560 x 1440 Bildpunkten verfügen nebst einer Bildwiederholungsrate von 144 Hz sowie NVIDIAs exklusives G-Sync unterstützen. Entsprechend wird auch NVIDIA's Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) Modus unterstützt. Wie beim Asus Monitor soll auch der XB270HU über eine Reaktionszeit von 1ms (G2G) verfügen und mit einer 8-bit Farbentiefe aufwarten. Dazu gesellt sich ein 1000:1 Kontrastverhältnis sowie eine Helligkeit von 350cd/m². Auch eine nicht pulsgesteuertes Hintergrundbeleuchtungsdimmung fällt unter die Feature-Liste. Wie auch der ROG Bildschirm kann der XB270HU lediglich über Displayport 1.2 angeschlossen werden.

Der Bildschirm soll innerhalb der nächsten Tage - zumindest in Großbritanien - erhältlich sein.

Quelle:
LCD and TFT Monitor News


----------



## Ryle (20. November 2014)

Ich hatte von Anfang an prophezeit, dass das Panel ja schließlich irgendwann auch in anderen Geräten landen wird. Asus hatte sicherlich nen zeitexklusiven Deal, sonst wäre das eventuell schon früher passiert. Die Frage ist jetzt nur zu welchem Preis der Monitor vertrieben werden soll.


----------



## Multithread (20. November 2014)

Ich würde das Panel ja durchaus gerne mit Adaptive sync sehen, das würde mich dann wirklich reizen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Ich würde das Panel ja durchaus gerne mit Adaptive sync sehen, das würde mich dann wirklich reizen.


 
Zur CES Anfang Januar kommen noch eine Menge weitere FreeSync-Monitore, auch mit IPS Panels und >27".


----------



## Multithread (20. November 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Zur CES Anfang Januar kommen noch eine Menge weitere FreeSync-Monitore, auch mit IPS Panels und >27".


 Hoffentlich

Wollte eigentlich schon auf weihnachten auf drei Adaptive Sync/120Hz/WQHD umsteigen, aber daraus wurde dann nichts


----------



## Luebke82 (22. November 2014)

Wäre das Modell eher auf den Markt gewesen, hätte ich mit dem XB280HK noch gewartet vllt. Also G-Sync ist schon eine sehr geile Technik. Hoffe Adaptive Sync wird sich auch so gut machen.


----------



## TheReal (22. November 2014)

Das ist ein 1080p Monitor. siehe Quelle
Das WQHD Modell kommt im Quartal 1 2015.


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (24. November 2014)

Ich warte auch noch bis Februar und schaue was dann am Markt ist. Werde aber wahrscheinlich auch zu einem TN mit 144Hz greifen, schlierenfrei ist mir wichtiger als Farben...


----------



## SilentHunter (30. November 2014)

mangaman schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch bis Februar und schaue was dann am Markt ist. Werde aber wahrscheinlich auch zu einem TN mit 144Hz greifen, schlierenfrei ist mir wichtiger als Farben...



Das können aktuelle 120/144Hz Monitore auch schon nur mit mehr als 1920x1080 siehts immo mau aus zum guten Preis.


----------



## PCTom (1. Dezember 2014)

Das sieht schon einmal nicht schlecht aus es sollen mehr WQHD 144Hz Monitore auf den Markt damit die preise endlich unter 500 Euro fallen UHD ist völlig uninteressant bei SGPU vielleicht wird mein nächster Monitor ein Acer.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (2. Dezember 2014)

Habe mir Freitag den 27" 1080p 144Hz G-Sync Acer geholt. (der WQHD hype ist ja schön und gut, aber da muss die Hardware vom PC erstmal mithalten, da ist SLI schon irgendwo pflicht).

Ich bin soweit zufrieden damit... aber auf die Lichthöfe und den Blaustich in den Ecken könnte ich wirklich verzichten (fällt nur wirklich bei schwarzen Bildern auf).

ULMB ist beim Acer auch VIEL zu dunkel, an sich tolle Technik, sieht super scharf aus, wusste nicht dass TFTs sowas überhaupt können aber beim Acer ist es einfach zu dunkel, sieht echt nicht gut aus.
ABER ich hab das Teil ja wegen 144Hz und G-Sync geholt und das macht der wirklich gut, ich spür richtig wie meine K/D in BF4 hoch geht und es sieht einfach geil aus.
Ich möchte noch Anmerken das BF4 zwischen 70 - 140 FPS am schwanken ist (GTX980 @ Ultra) und ich merk von den schwankungen echt garnichts, kein gezuckel garnichts! 
Nur bei Spielen die richtig am stocken sind, wo längere zeit das Bild einfach still steht, (z.B. Marvel Heroes) kann auch G-Sync nicht viel helfen.


----------

